# Prep for Spring



## steamer (Jul 26, 2012)

How's it going? Just cut up a lot of scrap plywood to make more hive boxes for splits in spring. Found a dovetail joint using plywood did not cut clean and split at seams possibly due to its age.
Locally looking in Kelowna BC for someone to share interest with and possibly share wood working experiences for bee boxes and accessories.


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

Welcome to Beesource!

If I was going to use plywood for swarm trap or hive bodies, I'd put a 1"x2" or 2"x2" scrap on the *outside *of the box, vertically at the corner, to act as a nail/staple strip. Staple from the plywood side into the 1x2". The length of one set of plywood walls will need to be extended to contact the 1x2 with this plan. Its the inside dimensions of the box that counts, not the outside. 

Here's a representation looking down on one corner ..


....MMMMMMMMMM
....XW
.....W
.....W
.....W


X is the 1x2" scrap
M is plywood side
W is plywood front
. are empty placeholders so the diagram doesn't get messed up


----------



## Steven Tervort (Feb 16, 2012)

I have made my boxes two different ways when using plywood.

* BOX JOINTS:* I make my box joints using a table saw with a dado blade. I always place a piece of scrap behind the board I am cutting to reduce blow out. Here is a a picture of the plywood boxes with box joints (two boxes in left of picture).

Pic. 1. Plywood hive - box joints

*Butt Joints:* I don't like drilling into the ends of plywood for butt joints; the boxes fall apart very easily. Instead I make a hybrid box that uses a solid piece of pine for the ends and plywood for the sides. I then glue and screw the box together. Making the boxes this way reduces the cost without losing durability, and you don't have to use a box joint. 

Pic. 1. Hybrid box
Pic. 2. Hybrid box


----------



## Beregondo (Jun 21, 2011)

Welcome, Steamer.

When using sheet stock, I either butt join or rabbet the corners.
I'm leaning more to butts with a good waterproof glue like Titebond III.


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome!


----------

